# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Erreur "error calling external object function open" avec OleObject Word

## SandraG

Bonjour,

j'ai un message d'erreur quand j'utilise oleobject pour word 

"*error calling external object function open*" 

Voici le code que j'utilise et je ne trouve pas de solutions 


```

```

Qq 1 peut m'aider ?
Merci d'avance et joyeux Nol  tous

Sandra

----------


## titfab

A mon avis cela vient de ton "ConnectToNewObject".
J'aurai mis en paramtre "Word.Application.9" (pour Word 2000).
Serait-ce case-sensitive ?

----------

